# what is this algae and how do i get rid of it



## Ark (15 Oct 2007)

hi what algae is this and how do i get rid of it thank in advanced
its a 30 litre cube 1 foot by 1 foot by 1 foot
12 watts of lighting dont know the wpg. running for 6 hours a day
i was using a red sea bio co2 yeast based but stopped because the mixture kept leaking into the tank
filter is a standard interna filter 200lph
i dont dose any extra nutrients
Ark












[/img]


----------



## JamesC (15 Oct 2007)

Hi Ark,

The algae you have is rhizoclonium and is normally caused by low CO2, low nutrient levels and lack of tank maintanence. Low CO2 isn't an issue in your case as you have a low light system but nutrient levels and tank maintanence most likely are. I would at least use something like Tropica's Plant Nutrition Plus which contains everything your plants need. Also try to keep your tank free of excessive dirt.You may wish to increase your lighting period to about 8 or 9 hours as 6 hours is a bit short. There's a product by Seachem called Excel which is an alternative Carbon source but also has the effect of killing some types of algae. I have a website that has more details of algae amongst other things - http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

James


----------



## Ark (15 Oct 2007)

thanks james but dont adding ferts and increasing light time increase the risk of algae


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Oct 2007)

Ark said:
			
		

> thanks james but dont adding ferts and increasing light time increase the risk of algae



Hi Ark,
           Studies over the past decade have shown that there is no correlation between nutrient levels and the inducement of algae. In fact the data indicates just the opposite; Failure to feed the plants properly always results in algae. You need merely look at your present situation to see that algae is a symptom of poor plant health. If you focus on feeding your plants and getting them healthy you will discover that you will be able to keep algae at bay.

Because your tank size is at the smaller end of the scale it's difficult to judge an accurate wpg and so on but it is very easy to develop a dosing scheme that will guarantee the health and development of your plants.

I and others typically use the dry salts sold at AquaEssentials but commercial aquatic fertilizers work just as well if a bit more expensive. I would suggest the following dosing scheme to begin with:

3X per week
==========
1/16th teaspoon (0.4 grams) KNO3
1/64th teaspoon (0.1 grams) KH2PO4

2X per week
==========
1/32 teaspoon (0.1 gram) CSM+B or alternatively use any trace element mix dosed per instructions on the bottle.

50% water change should be done at least weekly and you should clean out any detritus.

James also suggested the use of Excel which is very helpful in providing a carbon source and does have some algaecide properties. Depending on which plants you have (some plants such as Riccia respond poorly to it's use) this is an excellent source of carbon and a brilliant alternative to yeast based CO2 injection. It is an expensive option however.

Now, having said all that it's important to note that it will take about 2-3 weeks for the plants to regain their health and dosing now will not now make the algae disappear. Once algae is induced it then feeds on any nutrients that are present in the water. Once you start dosing therefore you may actually see more algae. This is the Catch-22 which led many people to the conclusion that nutrients cause algae. In fact it takes time for the plants to recover but there is only one way to accomplish this and that is to feed them. Algae that does appear has to be manually removed. Individual leaves that are coated with algae indicates that particular leave has succumbed and must be removed immediately. It is labor intensive but after a few weeks you'll see new shoots sprouting indicating that the plant is responding. As you continue to feed you'll find that less and less algae returns.

Cheers,


----------



## Ark (15 Oct 2007)

i have read somewhere that excel actually has bad effects on valisneria which i have


----------



## beeky (16 Oct 2007)

it would seem from reports that it's only bad on vallis if you overdoe or pour it drectly onto leaves. I use Excel and I have to remove vallis continually, in fact I'm considering removing all of it as it's taking over the tank and I can't keep up! I only dose Flourish trace and Excel, no CO2.


----------



## JamesC (16 Oct 2007)

The plants that I'm aware of that are affectd by excel are Egeria Densa, Riccia, Vallis and Fissidens. Some people find that they are affected with normal dosing and others don't. With overdosing they are very likely to be affected. 

James


----------

